# Just found eggs...



## JaymeR (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello... I just found 6 eggs. I have an early 20s female desert tortoise and 2 littles ages 7 and 9 but not sure if they are male or female yet. Last year our female laid 2 eggs on top of the ground but our littles were not out full time with her so we figured they were not fertile. Our little are now free with the big one and have been for about a year now. I am not sure if our little are too young yet to fertilize if one is a male?

Our big one has been acting strange for awhile now. She has tried to dig several nest but has not laid anything. I hadn't seen her in a few days and found her last night behind our AC unit with eggs around her. They are above ground so I am not sure what to do. This morning I checked again and she is not with the eggs and there are 6 of them? Help. what do I do to keep them safe in case they are fertile?


----------



## JaymeR (Jun 18, 2015)

Well the female went back to where she laid the eggs. The eggs are not safe and I am afraid she is going to crush them or rotate them? I read they shouldn't be turned? Eek I don't know what to do? Should I just place them all in a box for now?


----------



## JaymeR (Jun 18, 2015)

I put them in a box, but not sure where to store it so the temperature is right?


----------



## Jodie (Jun 18, 2015)

Not sure why you're not getting any responses. I don't have or know anything about DT's. @Yvonne G can you help here?


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jun 18, 2015)

Some people use the top of the refrigerator. Don't know where you are, ambient temps, air conditioning, etc. 

Do you have any vermiculite?


----------



## JaymeR (Jun 19, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Some people use the top of the refrigerator. Don't know where you are, ambient temps, air conditioning, etc.
> 
> Do you have any vermiculite?


Oh really, set in on the refrigerator? Hmmm right now its in my hall closet but not sure if that is ok. I don't have any vermiculite, I just have them sitting on paper towels. Someone else mentioned that, but then to buy an herbavator but I just don't have the money for one right now.


----------



## JaymeR (Jun 19, 2015)

Jodie said:


> Not sure why you're not getting any responses. I don't have or know anything about DT's. @Yvonne G can you help here?


I know I was wondering if maybe this forum wasn't too busy? LOL


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jun 19, 2015)

Without knowing where you live or your house temps, we can't give you the precise info you want. I know of someone in Florida who had 100% success rate hatching eggs in a flower pot outdoors. Attics are too hot, basements too cool. Up near the ceiling where heat rises is good. Near some source of heat is good, hence the fridge. 

Do you have an aquarium heater? In theory you can use that to heat water in an insulated cooler to maintain a steady temperature.


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 19, 2015)

I wouldn't hatch out dessert tortoises . There's to many trying to find homes and you can't put them back in the wild .


----------

